# Air rifle...suggestions please



## Dale Alan (Sep 26, 2012)

I have recently become interested in purchasing an air rifle . I did a quick search and have become overwhelmed with all the choices. I had no idea there were so many makes and models out there to choose from. It will be used mostly for target shooting/plinking and also the occasional red squirrel. I will be mounting a scope for these old eyes .I am not sure on caliber either,is .22 more accurate than .177 ? I would like a make/model that I can find parts for here in the USA and have repaired if need be . Your opinions would be appreciated.


----------



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

Been looking myself. I noticed that most have scopes that I looked at. Beeman, at WM sells one that has both a .177 and .22. I think would be good but if I buy one with just cal., I think I will go with the .22. Not much difference in price of ammo.. Ilike the Gamo, because of reputation, but I am sue the othere would be just as good.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I've been happy with my Stoeger X-10.
It's not overly expensive and can be bought as a "combo" with the 4 power scope:

Try LOTS of different pellet styles and weights to find the ones your gun prefers, and that suit your needs


----------



## Dale Alan (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks,
That x-10 looks like a great way for me to get into air rifles . The price is manageable and I like the features. I never would have guessed you could have an adjustable trigger at that price. What are some of your favorite pellets for your gun ? I realize all guns are different ,but if I could narrow it down from the start that would start me in the right direction. I know zilch about quality pellets. I have only had Crossman BB/pellet guns and have used BBs 99 percent of the time.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> I think I will go with the .22. Not much *difference in price of ammo*


I see a BIG difference in .177 vs .22
The price on the BOX may be about the same, but there will be *twice as many* of the smaller pellets per box

22 cal is better if you want to *consistantly* handle things larger than a squirrel though.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> What are some of your favorite pellets for your gun ?


I've tried a couple of different styles of both Crossman and Daisy, and surprisingly, the cheapest Daisy's have performed the best so far.

I'd LIKE to find a good pointed pellet for penetration, but so far the flat points are grouping tighter. 



> I know zilch about quality pellets


These will either help a lot , or *totally* confuse you 

http://www.airgunsofarizona.com/JSB Pellets Page.html

http://www.airgundepot.com/stoeger-pellets-review.html

http://www.airgunningatlanta.com/Assets/images/ft_qa/pellet_weight_chart.html

http://www.airgunhome.com/pages/pelletspecs.html

http://www.photosbykev.com/wordpress/userfiles/pelletdata.htm

What I would *suggest *is to go here and look at some of the "test packs" where you get an assortment of weights, styles and sizes in for the price of one box, along with trying what you can find locally:
http://www.pyramydair.com

I've bought one of the JSB test packs, but haven't had a chance to try them out under controlled conditions as yet


----------



## Dale Alan (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks for all the help . Looks like .177 will be just fine for me.

I will take your advice and experiment with the "test packs" and also see what I can find locally to get started. A quick glance at your links shows me the options are endless in this hobby. Looks like I have a ton of research to do. I have always enjoyed target shooting,never gave air a serious thought until lately.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I've been having this Tim Taylor feeling in me for a couple years ever since I saw the Quackenbush .308 Exile... I wonder how hard it would be to convince the DNR to allow air rifle deer hunting....

http://www.quackenbushairguns.com/308_exile.html


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> the *options are endless* in this hobby


LOL

A few years ago I would have never believed you could pay $5000 for an AIR RIFLE
I've made clean kills on squirrels out to about 40 yds so far with my cheap little toy though, so it serves my purposes


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Back last October I bought a 177 cal. GAMO at wally world and a box of GAMO hollow pointed pellets. It will shoot a pellet at 1250 ft./sec. Up close to 2000 ft./sec if using a Platnim ammo, which I don't use due to cost. But I shot a couple of squirrels with it and it has no problem dispatching one. In fact the first one I killed I shot right in the head and it popped it's eyeballs out of thier sockets. 

I've since then have taken the scope off. The scope it came with and added a Red Dot scope and man will it shoot. Deadly accurate. I was hitting targets out to 40 -50 yards away. I can hardly wait for squirrel season to start back up again. 

Oh, although I don't use the Platinum ammo. They are awesome. It sounds like your shooting a .22 rifle. The speed of a .177 platinum pellet is something unimaginable till you hear it.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> It sounds like your shooting a .22 rifle


What you're hearing is a "sonic boom" when it breaks the sound barrier.
It causes a shock wave and a lot of turbulence that can hurt accuracy.

The light pellets start faster, but also slow down faster, and hit with less energy


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

We have the Crosman Fury...1200 fps, .177 cal, came with decent scope. Our boys are consistant at 25 yards...and ol dad has no problems past 50 yards. 
Definitely worth every penny ($89 at wallys).

Matt


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Bearfootfarm said:


> What you're hearing is a "sonic boom" when it breaks the sound barrier.
> It causes a shock wave and a lot of turbulence that can hurt accuracy.
> 
> The light pellets start faster, but also slow down faster, and hit with less energy


Well I tell you this one doesn't slow down much at all. I have a 15 gallon plastic barrel nailed to a tree about 75 yards behind my house that I have a big whole cut out on the side and put feed in it for wildlife. When I shoot a platinum pellet at it from my house, it's almost a instantaneous hit when I pull the trigger. At 75 yards it might not be very accurate and being a light platinum pellet, it doesn't have much penetration at all. I can hear the pellet hit the barrel, but I can't tell where I hit it. But it does shoot fast. 

The other day I was standing on a road bridge that crosses the creek right by my house and was shooting up stream trying to hit a pool of water about 140 yards away. I never did hit it. I either hit just in front of the pool or I would hit somewhere behind the pool in the grass somewhere.


----------



## gotlabs (Dec 16, 2012)

I have a GAMO big cat and it is great on squirrels and ground hogs.


----------



## robpa (Mar 27, 2013)

I use a Gamo Viper w.3 -9 x 40 mil dot scope and have been shooting Crossman Premier lead hollow point hunting pellets. Its very accurate and does the job on chipmunks, squirrels, starlings etc. I ues it where I cant use the .22. Its just kinda fun to shoot. Cost new $350 about 8-9 years ago, scope included.


----------



## stockdogtta (Apr 12, 2008)

I got a Ruger Airhawk .177 cal with 4x a scope..was $99...shoots good. I mainly use it to shoot chickens that free range when I want to butcher one. ...didnt realize how much they moved their head at times...some can be challenging to hit.


----------



## robpa (Mar 27, 2013)

hey, who makes that Ruger air gun? is it an import? I collected Rugers for years, had one of the largest collections in the country at 1 time but sold all in 1999-2001.


----------

